# life is beautiful



## missmlg

Hello!

Please help me to find the best way to say "life is beautiful" in Dutch. ....

Thanks so much! 
M


----------



## kindlychung

missmlg said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please help me to find the best way to say "life is beautiful" in Dutch. ....
> 
> Thanks so much!
> M



Het leven is prachtig? Not sure, I am not Dutch.


----------



## YellowOnline

kindlychung said:


> Het leven is prachtig? Not sure, I am not Dutch.



That's an OK translation. More common would be "Het leven is mooi."

Als nu iemand dat liedje van Johan Verminnen Will Tura uit mijn hoofd haalt ben ik ook weer gelukkig


----------



## missmlg

YellowOnline said:


> That's an OK translation. More common would be "Het leven is mooi."
> 
> Als nu iemand dat liedje van Johan Verminnen uit mijn hoofd haalt ben ik ook weer gelukkig





Thanks so much!


----------



## Peterdg

Yellow's translation is of course correct and usable everywhere.

However, in Flanders, you may also hear: "'t leven is (toch) schoon".


----------



## Engeland

Mooie Dagen = Beautiful Days


----------



## missmlg

Thank you Peterdg and Engeland!


----------

